# النفايات المشعه وطرق التخلص منها



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 أكتوبر 2009)

_واكب النمو المضطرد في استغلال الإنسان للطاقة النووية والإشعاع، سواء أكان في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية أم في مجالات حيوية أخرى، كالزراعة والصناعة والطب، تطوراً كبيراً في العلوم والتقنيات النووية، إلاّ أن هذا النمو لم يفلح في إقناع كثيرين بإمكان التحكّم في النواتج والآثار المترتبة على هذه التقنيات. إن قدرة الإنسان على التحكّم والسيطرة على المخلفات والنفايات المشعّة المتولدة عن استخدام المصادر المشعة هي إحدى تلك المواضيع التي لاتزال تثير الشكوك لدى الرأي العام في كثير من الدول حول جدوى استغلال الإنسان للطاقة النووية، كما أنها تقف في الوقت ذاته كإحدى العقبات الأساس في وجه الاستغلال الأمثل للطاقة النووية.
يعتمد مستقبل الصناعة النووية إلى حد بعيد على مدى قدرة هذه الصناعة على إقناع الرأي العام بوجود وتوفّر التقنيات الملائمة لمعالجة وتحييد النفايات المشعة.

معالم عامة
لا يكاد يخلو أي أسلوب لتوليد الطاقة، كما هو الحال في أية عملية صناعية، من توليد نفايات يجب إيجاد الطرق الملائمة لحماية الإنسان والبيئة من آثارها السلبية، إلاّ أن تلك الأساليب تختلف من حالة إلى أخرى، لاسيما من حيث حجم النفايات المتولّدة مع مرور الزمن، فعلى سبيل المثال فإن توليد ألف ميجاوات من الطاقة الكهربائية يحتاج يومياً إلى (1000) طن من الفحم الحجري، وينتج عن هذه العملية انطلاق (300) طن من ثاني أكسيد الكبريت، وخمسة أطنان من الرماد الذي يحتوي على عناصر أخرى مثل: الكلور، والكادميوم، والزرنيخ، والزئبق، والرصاص، بالإضافة إلى بعض العناصر المشعة، وفي المقابل ينتج عن توليد الطاقة الكهربائية نفسها في محطة قوى نووية (500) متر مكعب من النفايات في العام.
مصادر النفايات المشعة
تتنوع مصادر النفايات المشعة وفقاً لنوع العمليات التصنيعية التي تنجم عنها تلك النفايات، ومن تلك المصادر ما يلي:
1 محطات القوى النووية.
2 جميع عمليات ومراحل دورة الوقود النووي.
3 استخراج الخامات النووية، مثل اليورانيوم والثوريوم.
5 استخدام النظائر المشعة في البحث العلمي وفي الصناعة والتعدين والزراعة.
6 الطب النووي بما فيه التشخيص والعلاج.
7 إنتاج العقاقير والمصادر المشعة.
وعلى الرغم من أن جميع الأنشطة المرتبطة بهذه المصادر يتولّد عنها نفايات، إلاّ أن حجم هذه الأنشطة يختلف من دولة إلى أخرى، ففي حين توجد جميع الأنشطة المذكورة في الدول الصناعية النووية، تكاد لا تخلو دولة نامية من جميع أو معظم الأنشطة الثلاثة الأخيرة، ويوضح الجدول (1) بعض النظائر المشعة الرئيسة التي تشكّل الجانب الأكبر من النفايات المشعة.



تصنيف النفايات المشعة
ليس هناك تصنيف دولي موحّد للنفايات المشعة، حيث إن ذلك يعتمد إلى حد كبير على أنظمة كل دولة، وعلى المعايير التي استخدمت كأساس لتعريف النفايات المشعة، كما يعتمد كذلك على مدى تطور الصناعة النووية في تلك الدولة وحجم الأنشطة ونوعها.
ومن العوامل التي تدخل في تصنيف النفايات المشعة ما يلي:
1 نوع النويدات المشعة وتركيزها في النفايات.
2 العمر النصفي للنويدات المشعة.
3 الحالة الفيزيائية للنفايات من حيث السيولة والصلابة والغازية.
4 طرق المعالجة والحفظ.
5 احتمال الانتشار في البيئات المجاورة.
6 مصدر النفايات.
وعلى سبيل المثال، يعتمد القانون الأمريكي في تصنيفه للنفايات المشعة على الحد الأقصى المسموح به لتركيز النظير المشع في الهواء أو الماء، وتبعاً لذلك تصنّف النفايات المشعة إلى ما يلي:
(أ) نفايات ذات مستوى إشعاعي عالٍ، وتشمل بعض نواتج تصنيع الأسلحة النووية، وجميع نواتج دورة الوقود النووي، ومخالفات محطات القوى النووية مثل الوقود النووي المستنزف.
(ب) نفايات ما بعد اليورانيوم، وتشمل النويدات الباعثة لجسيمات ألفا والتي يزيد عددها الذري على 92، ويزيد عمرها النصفي على خمسة أعوام، ويزيد تركزيها على 7،3 × 610 بيكرل - كجم، وينتج هذا النوع من النفايات بشكل رئيس أثناء عمليات إنتاج الأسلحة النووية.
(ج) نفايات ذات مستوى منخفض، وتشمل تقريباً جميع أنواع النفايات الأخرى التي لا تقع ضمن التصنيفين السابقين، مثال ذلك جميع المواد التي استخدمت في أية عملية تضمنت مصدراً مشعاً، مثل: الملابس، والقفازات، والحقن، وأدوات التنظيف، والسوائل التي تحتوي على مواد مشعة. 
ومن عيوب هذا التصنيف عدم الأخذ في الحسبان العمر النصفي للنويدات والحالة الفيزيائية للنفايات المشعة، وهي من الأمور التي تعتمد عليها طرق حفظ ومعالجة تلك النفايات اعتماداً كبيراً، لذا فقد لجأ عديد من الدول والمنظمات الدولية المعنية بالحماية من الإشعاع إلى تصنيف النفايات المشعة، آخذة في الحسبان الطرق المقترحة لحفظها ومعالجتها والتخلّص منها، وعلى ضوء ذلك فإن النفايات المشعة تصنّف إلى ما يلي:
l نفايات ذات مستوى إشعاعي عالٍ، وهي النفايات المشعة الناتجة عن الوقود النووي المعالج أو المستنزف، وتتميز بأنها ذات أعمار نصفية طويلة وينبغي حفظها في مطامير دائمة.
l نفايات ذات مستوى إشعاعي متوسط، وتنتج عن عمليات إنتاج أو استخدام بعض النظائر المشعة. وفي حين أنه يمكن تصنيف النفايات السائلة ذات المستوى الإشعاعي المتوسط اعتماداً على الأنشطة الإشعاعية للنفايات وطرق معالجتها، إلاّ أن الأمر أكثر تعقيداً في حالة النفايات المشعة الصلبة، حيث يجب الأخذ في الحسبان إلى جانب العوامل السابقة نوع الإشعاع الصادر والعمر النصفي للمادة وسمِّيتها الإشعاعية، بالإضافة إلى العوامل التي يجب مراعاتها عند الحفظ، فعلى سبيل المثال ولأغراض التخلّص من النفايات فإن النفايات المشعة السائلة المتوسطة المستوى هي تلك التي يزيد نشاطها الإشعاعي عن 7،3 جيجا بيكرل في المتر المكعب.
l نفايات ذات مستوى إشعاعي منخفض، وتشمل جميع النفايات التي لا تدخل ضمن التصنيفين السابقين، وتشكّل الجزء الأكبر من النفايات المشعة، حيث تصل في بعض الأحيان إلى ما يزيد عن 70% من إجمالي النفايات، وتنتج بشكل أساس من استخدام النظائر والمصادر المشعة في الطب والبحث العلمي والتطبيقات الصناعية.
ويوضح الجدول رقم (2) تصنيف النفايات السائلة ذات المستوى الإشعاعي المنخفض والمتوسط، في حين يوضح الجدول رقم (3) تصنيف النفايات المشعة الصلبة ذات المستوى الإشعاعي المنخفض والمتوسط.

أما ما يتعلق بالنفايات المشعة الغازية، فنظراً إلى أن نطاق النشاط الإشعاعي لها يكاد يكون محدوداً، وبالتالي قلة طرق معالجتها، فإنه لا يمكن اعتماد التصنيفات السابقة الذكر في حالة النفايات المشعة الغازية، حيث يتم التصنيف حسب مستوى النشاط الإشعاعي الكلي لكل وحدة كجم، ويوضح الجدول رقم (4) تصنيف النفايات المشعة الغازية.


إدارة النفايات المشعّة 
إن الهدف الأساس لأي برنامج لإدارة النفايات المشعة والتحكم فيها، هو الوصول إلى الوضع الذي يضمن حماية الإنسان والبيئة من مضار تلك النفايات، وقد يعني ذلك لاسيما في بعض حالات النفايات ذات المستوى الإشعاعي المنخفض معالجتها ثم إطلاقها في البيئة، حيث إن معالجتها أو حفظها أو كليهما قد تؤدي إلى خفض مستواها الإشعاعي إلى حد يقل عن مستواها الإشعاعي الطبيعي في البيئة، لأن غير ذلك قد يعني الاضطرار إلى حفظ تلك النفايات لمئات أو آلاف السنين، ويبرز ذلك جلياً في حالة النفايات ذات المستوى الإشعاعي العالي.
ولا يعني اصطلاح "حماية الإنسان والبيئة" بالضرورة عدم احتمال وجود الخطر، ولكن قد يعني أن ذلك الاحتمال قابل للمواجهة والمعالجة، أو أن الفائدة للمجتمع من تحمل وجوده تبرر بقاءه.
ويمكن التخلّص من النفايات المشعّة حسب مستواها الإشعاعي كما يلي:
1 النفايات ذات المستوى العالي:
هناك عدة طرق مقترحة لحفظ النفايات ذات المستوى الإشعاعي العالي، وإضافة إلى أن الكثير منها لا يزال في طور التجربة فهي باهظة التكاليف، ومن هذه الطرق ما يلي:
(أ) الدفن في مطامير دائمة في أعماق مختلفة وفي تكونيات جيولوجية مستقرة.
(ب) تغيير التركيب الذري من خلال قذف النفايات بجسيمات في معجلات أو مفاعلات انشطارية أو اندماجية.
(ج) الدفن تحت الجليد في أعماق بعيدة تحت المحيط المتجمد.
(د) الطرح في الفضاء الخارجي.
(ه) الدفن تحت قاع المحيطات.
ومن الجدير ذكره أن الدفن في تكوينات جيولوجية مستقرة لايزال هو الطريقة التي تحظى باهتمام كثيرين في الوقت الحاضر، ويجب عند تبني هذه الطريقة الأخذ في الحسبان عوامل عديدة، مثل: نوع الصخور، ونشاط الزلازل في المنطقة، والتكوينات المائية الموجودة في المنطقة أو القريبة منها، بالإضافة إلى العوامل النفسية وتقبّل الرأي العام لوجود مثل هذه المدافن.
وللتدليل على مدى تأثير العوامل النفسية وتأثير الرأي العام في مثل هذا المجال، يجدر بالذكر هنا أنه لا يوجد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في الوقت الحاضر أي مدافن دائمة للنفايات، حيث لاتزال تحفظ بصورة مؤقتة في (60) موقعاً تمثل مواقع محطات للقوى النووية، ويتوقع أن يصل هذا الرقم إلى أكثر من (40) ألف طن في عام 2010م.
2 النفايات ذات المستوى الإشعاعي المتوسط والمنخفض:
يمكن التخلُّص من أثرها الإشعاعي حسب حالتها، سواء أكانت سائلة أم صلبة، حسب ما يلي:
(أ) النفايات المشعة السائلة:
تحدد عادة الجهة المختصة بالحماية من الإشعاع في كل دولة مستوى النشاط الإشعاعي الذي يجب أن تصل إليه النفايات المشعة السائلة قبل السماح بإلقائها في شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة، وتمر عملية إدارة النفايات المشعة السائلة بالخطوات والمراحل التالية:
التجميع: ويعمل به في حالة كون النفايات المشعّة السائلة ذات مستوى إشعاعي منخفض ولكنه أعلى من المسموح به من الجهة المختصة لإلقائه في شبكة الصرف الصحي العامة، فإنه يتم تجميعها في أوعية من البلاستيك ذات أحجام مختلفة، أو أوعية زجاجية في حالة وجود مواد عضوية عالقة، ويتم بعد ذلك القياس الدوري لمستوى الإشعاع، وعند وصوله إلى المستوى المسموح به فإنه يتم تصريف النفايات من خلال شبكة الصرف الصحي.
وعندما يكون حجم النفايات كبيراً جداً يتم حفظها في خزانات متصلة بعضها ببعض، وعندما يمتلئ أحد الخزانات يتم تحويل النفايات إلى خزان آخر، وتتم مراقبة المستوى الإشعاعي في الخزانات السابقة.
المعالجة: في حالة احتواء النفايات السائلة على نويدات ذات عمر نصفي طويل، فإن ذلك يستدعي معالجتها قبل التخلّص منها، والمعالجة الكيميائية هي الأكثر شيوعاً، وتستخدم في معالجة المياه، مثل الترسيب والتبخير والتبادل الأيوني، وتتميز هذه الطرق بكلفتها القليلة وإمكان معالجة عدد كبير من النويدات المشعة.
(ب) النفايات المشعة الصلبة:
فيما يتعلق بالنفايات المشعة الصلبة، فإنها تمر بالمراحل التالية:
التجميع والفصل: حيث يتم تحديد مركز للتجميع تجلب إليه النفايات الصلبة، ومن ثم يتم فرزها وتصنيفها من حيث قابليتها للاحتراق من عدمه، ومن حيث قابليتها لانكماش الحجم، وذلك لتسهيل المعالجة والتخلّص، كما يتم فرز تلك التي لا تزال نشطة إشعاعياً من غيرها.
المعالجة: وتشمل ما يلي:
l المعالجة المؤقتة: وذلك في حالة النفايات التي تشمل نويدات ذات عمر نصفي قصير، والتي يمكن حفظها حتى وصول نشاطها الإشعاعي إلى الحد المسموح به من قِبَل الجهة المختصة لاعتبارها مادة غير نشطة.
l الحرق: ويؤدي إلى تخفيض شديد في حجم هذه المواد، وبالتالي إلى سهولة الحفظ، إلاّ أن ذلك لا يخفض من المحتوى الإشعاعي الكلي.
l الدفن: ويعدّ أكثر الطرق شيوعاً بالنسبة للمواد الصلبة التي يصعب اعتبارها أو تحويلها إلى نفايات عادية، ويتم الدفن في مدافن مغلقة قريبة من السطح _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد ..........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد ..........


 مشكور اخي على المرور هذي الايام نعمل على معالجه النفايات في الشركه والزيوت في حاله شبه توقف فالمواضيع اغلبها على التلوث والمعالجه


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك مهندس محمد ..........جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

sniper1975 قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك مهندس محمد ..........جزاك الله كل خير .


مشكور اخي على المرور​


----------



## بابل للتجارة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*محمد العامري*

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## sefoo (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخوية


----------



## م.براءه (9 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوعك رائع جدا يا أخي
الله يعطيك العافيه
وان شا الله يكون في قوانين تطبق فعليا لحل هذه المشكله
مع اني ما اعتقد ذلك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أبريل 2012)

م.براءه قال:


> موضوعك رائع جدا يا أخي
> الله يعطيك العافيه
> وان شا الله يكون في قوانين تطبق فعليا لحل هذه المشكله
> مع اني ما اعتقد ذلك



مشكور على المرور


----------

